# Drawing a ccw without a permit in C.A.



## Camdonahue (Sep 12, 2019)

Hey guys I'm living in commufornia and I was just wondering what might happen to me if I had to draw my ccw on a gunman in public considering that I dont have a ccw permit.(it is next to impossible to get that in my county). All of this assuming the gunman had pointed his weapon at me and I would have lost my life had I not reacted.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Certain places are famous for prosecuting someone who uses a firearms successfully in places where they are not supposed to be had. NYC has done this countless times.

In Texas, we have a misd offense of unlawful carry of a weapon. However - you are in California. I would guess that whatever equivalent offense is in California, it would probably be a felony charge there


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

I know a lot of people that carry without a permit mainly because they're too lazy or cheap to get an easily obtained ccw license. The attitude is "If I have to shoot someone I'll worry about the permit after." I can guarantee that a prosecuting attorney will give you plenty to worry about after Don't carry illegally. If you get busted there's a good chance it will be a felony which means no gun for you ever.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Camdonahue said:


> Hey guys I'm living in commufornia and I was just wondering what might happen to me if I had to draw my ccw on a gunman in public considering that I dont have a ccw permit.(it is next to impossible to get that in my county). All of this assuming the gunman had pointed his weapon at me and I would have lost my life had I not reacted.


I don't think this forum should be the place to be asking questions about you breaking the law such that it is in California. As I said in answer to the same question in another post............Well, go read it.

GW


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

I could only imagine the harsh penalty a state like California would impose upon you if you used a firearm w/o a permit in public self defense, including murder or manslaughter.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I'm not an attorney, nor ever have I been, but that's never before stopped me from adding my own opinion to any discussion of the law...

California law used to hold illegal concealed carry as a "wobbler." That is, the prosecuting DA would make a determination, supposedly based upon the facts, of whether a given case should be tried as a misdemeanor or a felony.
I'm not sure, having left California quite a long time ago, whether that "wobbler" status still applies. However, I strongly suspect that it doesn't, and that unpermitted concealed carry would now just be a straight felony.

That being the case, were you to carry concealed without a permit, and were you to be caught doing so (even having saved one or more lives), you would very likely lose your civil rights after having been adjudged guilty.
No more guns for you! Or voting, for that matter. And, oh, wouldn't Bubba have lots of fun with his new cell-mate!

So now you are in possession of the facts as I remember them. And now you have to make your own informed choice.
Personally speaking, I believe that unpermitted concealed carry is a mug's game. I wouldn't do it.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

*Further Suggestion:*
Move to a different California county.
Many of the northern and the smaller California counties are more gun-friendly than the southern and the more urban ones are.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I see the OP changed the original post. Thought something was different. Lol

Hey guys im from commufornia over here. Maybe I'm in the wrong place, but was wondering what might happen to me if I had to draw my ccw on a gunman in public. Assuming he points his weapon straight at me and says "im going to shoot" so I draw and fire. All of this considering I dont have a ccw permit(next to impossible to get it in my county).


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Anything you say or post in this forum, or any other, can be used against you.
The forum falls under "Social Media" 
That said, you just admitted you know you are in the wrong for ccw w/o a permit. Some DA could argue that you were "just looking for trouble." and that you deliberately chose to break the law.
ANY defense you could try to mount would be extremely expensive. If you had an insurance policy for CCW defense, it would most likely NOT cover you as you were an unlicensed carrier in violation of California law, thereby violating the contract you had with them for coverage.  
You might argue "law of competing harm" where if you had not had a gun, you would have been killed. But the DA might argue that if you felt unsafe in that area, you should have just avoided the area and this would never have happened.

Like Steve said, I'm not an attorney and I don't play one on TV.
Suggested reading: The Law of Self Defense by Andrew Branca (attorney)
Massad Ayoob is another excellent source of information. He has books out and videos on You Tube.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

*BackyardCowbo*...*y*: He's the man who's got the plan!

Read and remember!
His answer is the better one.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Also, some states require that if you are concealed carry and are approached by a LEO for lawful purposes, that you Must notify the officer that you are carrying at the initial contact. If you don't, there's another strike against you as well as a chargeable offense. 
I don't know if that's the case in CA.


----------



## Camdonahue (Sep 12, 2019)

Thanks for all the responses guys you've really put things into perspective for me. I guess I was hoping if it was in self defense that I might only get charged with the illegal weapon, but you are all totally right about a defense attorney having a field day with me. I do plan to move from here for that exact reason. But yea you guys have persuaded me against carrying without a permit.


----------



## Camdonahue (Sep 12, 2019)

BackyardCowboy said:


> Also, some states require that if you are concealed carry and are approached by a LEO for lawful purposes, that you Must notify the officer that you are carrying at the initial contact. If you don't, there's another strike against you as well as a chargeable offense.
> I don't know if that's the case in CA.


Oh that is definitely the case in c.a.


----------



## Camdonahue (Sep 12, 2019)

Goldwing said:


> I don't think this forum should be the place to be asking questions about you breaking the law such that it is in California. As I said in answer to the same question in another post............Well, go read it.
> 
> GW


Not really worried about encriminating myself here. Basically I wanted to know about the severity of the consequences. Had they been low enough I wouldn't worry much about it plus I'd probably never need to use my gun either way. But since I've been informed on how severe the consequences most likely will be, I wont be carrying until I'm licensed.
Basically I didn't do anything yet. I came here to ask if it was a terrible idea before I tried to do it. I think this is a great place to do that. I know y'all arent lawyers but I think you've all done a pretty good job of pointing me in the right direction. No?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

While I still lived in Southern California, everywhere I went, I walked with a stylish cane.
I took the time and made the effort to learn and practice self-defense with a stick (cane).
I was pretty confident that I could defend myself.

Another thing that helped, I believe, was my attitude: Don't mess with me.
At the same time, I went out of my way to be polite to everyone I met "on the street."
Firm, but polite.
That seemed to work well, too.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> While I still lived in Southern California, everywhere I went, I walked with a stylish cane.
> I took the time and made the effort to learn and practice self-defense with a stick (cane).
> I was pretty confident that I could defend myself.
> 
> ...


Confidence, Confidence, So important if you're out of your Home ZONE .


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

denner12 said:


> View attachment 17449
> 
> I could only imagine the harsh penalty a state like California would impose upon you if you used a firearm w/o a permit in public self defense, including murder or manslaughter.


Hell, I could only imagine the harsh penalty a state like COMMIEfornia would impose upon you if you were ever CAUGHT WEARING THAT SHIRT in that wacko state!!!


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

There are two situations here. The first is getting caught illegally carrying a firearm in California.
The second is getting caught because you actually had to use your illegally carried firearm to protect your life. 
The first situation is bad enough but if you find yourself in the second situation then accept the fact that your life will never ever be the same again.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Before I had a legal pistol/gun carry license I stayed within the law. 
Brought along shotguns, 30 Cal rifles ,,knives, Mace. 

I was a young hunter of wild game at an early age . My peers (much older ) mandated law abiding practices .
I was the youngest, I respected my experienced elders, especially since I was entering a new world of sportsmanship.

My early life lessons in the handling of firearms were embedded 
I was taught to stay within the law .


----------

